# U.P. Thread



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Trying to start a U.P. Thread...where finding a rust-less S12 is like finding a tree in N. Dakota.

J/k Dakota-ites 

Cheers, :cheers:


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

S&S-Ralli said:


> Trying to start a U.P. Thread...where finding a rust-less S12 is like finding a tree in N. Dakota.
> 
> J/k Dakota-ites
> 
> Cheers, :cheers:


hey der...its gettin a bit cold eh. :banana: ..voi voi jos sa ymarra, tama sattu eiko niin? :balls:


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Yo, are you going to be in range town this weekend. Mikko called me. How's the Mitsu running...hehe


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

S&S-Ralli said:


> Yo, are you going to be in range town this weekend. Mikko called me. How's the Mitsu running...hehe


yea ill be there, not till saturday tho. and oh, its running mighty fine. so, what did mikko have to say? 
kippi :cheers:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*hella*

kuika te olette

ma on hyva paitsi tyopakka ei olle varma.

Well we will se about new job. Perhaps in the motherland.

keep uus posted.

yah der.

mikko. my focus runn well it can race like helvetti :loser: :thumbdwn: :hal: :fluffy: :cheers:  :idhitit: :asleep: 
yaho ya nakemiin isopaskayatka lihatankogot


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep a look out for a FJ20 (i want one baaaddd) for the nissan down der eh, mikko. I just saw a svt on my ride today...

when you come up we will do a copper harbor run/note taking/distance measure.

R u gonna be off on Jan. 28-29, sno*drift. I need to get an estimate of how many people we will have.


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

S&S-Ralli said:


> Keep a look out for a FJ20 (i want one baaaddd) for the nissan down der eh, mikko. I just saw a svt on my ride today...
> 
> when you come up we will do a copper harbor run/note taking/distance measure.
> 
> R u gonna be off on Jan. 28-29, sno*drift. I need to get an estimate of how many people we will have.


Mikko, I also have a proposal. I am down with the vp of U.P. engineering, think about it...give me a call. Rides every weekend.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

no niin mikko, tervetuloa!! hey, meidan tarvitse opi sita ollut-laulu, niin me voimme laula kilpailussa. sitten menne juomaan. mita sinulle tuntu? ja kun snowdrift tulee me juomme Guinness all night long. :waving: hauskaa aika eiko? :cheers: :givebeer: :jump:


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

check it out:

http://www.v6-s12.com/Wallpapers.htm

:idhitit:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*Hallo*

R u messin. If you are down with up eng dude, I am like :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

yes. u get the point dont ya.

I am calling you now


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*joel*

yo ma kautan sinun okea nimea

katsotaan jos on asumassa poor housissa ensinaan. Sit ma kerron sinulle jos ma juon ginnessia tai busch light. En vialla tieda, paitsi etta ma olen shitisesa paikassa nyt. Jo no nahdaan sit. Until then :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:.

Ryypataan Ryypatan, joka aamu kanataan ja kun paiva on no siten lisaa ryypataan, joo joo juomuksisa aina seka maanantaina, tiistaina, keskiviikona ja torstaina. 

just just minun stylei. ta on makea laulu, no toesalla se on vahan humalla myos. 

Heippa, ja parti verri harde at de edumacatrion senter in irronwooder. jaa jaa ja lisaa ja sulle. Nyt menne ja juo sa paska housu.

-holisti


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*yeah man*

:cheers: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :idhitit: :givebeer: :idhitit: :givebeer: :idhitit: :wtf: :hal:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*thats me after I follow the sequence*

dancin like a dancing dancman


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*hey loosers*

ware r u all at.

btw this forum is not really about cars as much as just plain bull.

:thumbup: :loser: :loser: :loser: :thumbdwn:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*yeah*

:balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :wtf: :wtf:


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

dude, your having way too much fun with those pics.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*yeah right!*

you're just jealous :jump: :jump: :jump: :waving: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :fluffpol: :fluffpol: :topic: :woowoo: :woowoo: :hal: :hal: :fluffy: :fluffy: :bs: :bs:


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm speaking for everyone when I say.....NO MORE SMILIES....think auto.

Puska Paa

One more smilie, and I swear to God, Finnair will be will be doing testing on your doorstep. And if someone says Shenanigan one more time...


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Check it out. Go to multimedia, and watch the S12 rally video.

www.club-S12.org


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*OK*

I had to mess with some of the features before we got down to the business. No more bull. just cars. The purpose of all that bull was to ward off anybody else that was planning on joining this forum who is not part of vauhti!

Remember our initial team meeting in the classroom of strange range church.

bylaws:

1) No screwing around while working on the car. No beer either

2) We must be goal oriented when it comes to this. If not then it is just like anything else. Just a screwball deal. I know this because I get pissed off at people who are not serious when it comes to ski racing.

3) Mik will change his ways from now on. No more Mik: Now only Vauhti. You must join the team. We no longer think of ourselves as individuals, but as part of a common greater unit that can ***ONLY*** succeed through team work. So pull out your swords: 3 for 1 and 1 for all (I think that is what the 3 musketeers said?)

Now if I end up in M city living in G town by the KI sawyer base, things will start to gel for rally. Especially if i land a good paying job and rent and other expenses are low, I will be able to make financial contributions on a REGULAR basis to the TEAM.


Now. That web page was motivational. Kind of like a reverend jesse jackson speech.


Later TEAM.


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

If people were not scared of posting anything on the u.p. forum, they are now.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

thats true business is business, and bullshit is bullshit. we have to concentrate as of right now on getting the car ready, and preparing for our first rally. that means practice, scheduling, and other sick shit. our spot finacially needs help, and any contrabutions to the team effort will help. if you see a can on the side of the road, hit the breaks, even if there is a semi behind you. even so, you will be remembered for taking one for the team. another example is if you see an animal on the road, kill it, we might be able to sell the skin for a little extra money(sont be afraid of carrying a spachula with you). the next time we are all together, a formal team meeting should be scheduled, to cover the subjects of what we have and dont have, as well as about preperation for the race. but remember, we are either all in or not. 
and now lets go to mik. now mik i heard you hit a truck the other day. would you be kind enough to indulge us in your experience. is everything alright?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Next time I go to Houghton/Hancock, I'll be on the look-out for your can. Could be awhile, I'm some 1,500 miles away...


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*Hello*

Yes, ER and Dentist visits suck, but shit can happen, and when it can it will. I am still alive and well. I went for a 2:15 run yesterday and it did not phase me. My neck though; it kind of feels like it is on viagra. STIFF. When you collide with a truck and you are on a bike, it feels very much like the truck wins. But in this case it did not. I won!!! He got a ticket and I got lucky!!!!
Yes very much so. Got them damn teeth fixed for under a grand and am on my merry way to a good life. AAA insurance covers all of it!!! rock on. I am going to find a new job too. Maybe in the motherland too! Cheers Mates,

nakemeen

:thumbup: Mystery man


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

BTW as a reminder S&S send me the stuff about work opp if you get any leads. Just call me @ 8675309


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Bump- God blessed Texas...with his own hand...(unknown country singer) ^

no need for cans...t-shirts, and stickers coming soon.

I could use a good rabbit pelt though, to hang on da sauna wall, eh.
~~note:no small, furry animals were harmed or killed in the creation of S&S.~

oh yeah...enough of the s-boms you s-bombers***edit your posts


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*SH*****T*

okay pops. tellin us kids what we can and cannot say. I tell you what!! You can take you rabbit skin and use it for the same purpose as that dude in dorm daze used his little secret cloth for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are adults here!! It is our duty to use adult language and content. Otherwise we are not living up to our standards!!!!!! Yeah I am speakin to you S&S. 

Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We could get kicked off for inappropriate behavior. good point.

BTW: I felt like I got beat up last nite when i awoke in the morn today. My neck back and shoulders felt like a 150 year old struggling from artheritis and bone loss. Doggon trucks with old dudes driving them are a hazard to us rodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

viva la up eh.

chegetugashi


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

hey i like that video, but we'll be faster.(optomism) hey, how about a nice cayote pelt. ahh what da heck, ill just go into me back yard an get one meself. might as well shoot somthin, cause theres no parchage to shoot around here. whered they all go anyway. well anyway, oh, i gotta tell you what i learnt in school today, chemistry sucks. id rather be in the father-land flirtin with some hotty totty chick that can take more steam in the sauna than me.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*I am the worlds greatest songwriter*

cayote pelt? what the? 

Yes sauna does sound good. anyways. I'd rather be elsewhere too. I want to move back to the motherland so bad that I can taste it. Yeah im trying. I will get by with a little help from my friends. Some you get high with a little help from you friends. Other ask why those are not my friends. Yet other eat pie with a little help from their friends. Other still cry with a little help from their friends. 

Dang I should have been a song writer for the Beatles. I would have driven them right into the ground. Simon and Garfunkle along with the King would have been the founder of rock and roll then.

Pretty bizarre hey, but it all makes sense to me now. 

Q: Why did the girl go to the UP?

Answer this one right and you will get surprises that will blow your mind!!!!

-later, friends-


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Mikko i might be coming down to petoskey this weekend, to pick up a car. Possible dibs on an 86 nissan 300 zx. :waving: That only is everything goes absolutely right. Looks like a really clean car so if I get it, you'll have to take a short ride up. 

soumi poikka...b prepared, we may have to venture below the bridge. (bats...everywhere). Otherwise...we will have a prep weekend.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*this weekend*

Sam has planned this little shindig to see a concret down in GR, so I am locked into to from SAT morn to SUN morn. No can do. Sorry. Be very carefull of the bats. They especially crave finnish pork!!!!!


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

this weekend eh. oh i didnt know that concert was this weekend, crazy. well all i gotta say is, priorities. both a trip below da bridge or a prep weekend sounds good. sounds fun. well, ill probly give you a call later to talk about that car, but we gotta be careful what we buy at this point. back to the money issue again.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*are heading down this weekend*

JT

are you gonna be at the show????

Let me know????

cuz I need to buy enough Karhu for all of us!!!!!!

Yes it is sold here in the banana belt of the USA.

Later dudes


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Mik's in the banana belt...hehe... :banhump:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*OK*

Hey I have a great idea. Lets post our credit card numbers on this SECURE forum JOSH. It will be a game of risk and whoever goes the longest without running into sombody stealing money from them wins.

mine is 

ViSA

My name is: Baltic Saastemoinilanen

My card # is : 126546544731536631365

expires; 12/09

Anybody else gonna try!!! Man what a rush!!!!

Also, Yummy I like bananas. They are tasty. JEthro Tull u heading to my pad. I need to know cuz KARHU is expensive. I was wondering if you wanted Lappin Kulta instead. As for you big saars. No olut for you. You are too crazy when you have that stuff.

Later,

Baltic


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

hey, id like to come, but i dont have money or time. unless of couse we go to check out this car the big one has been talkin about. then ill just ride with him an do homework in the car on the way there. but if theres a no show, be SURE to take some up here. 
ryypatan, ryypatan, joka aamu kanataan ja kun paiva on no siten lisaa ryypataan, joo joo juoksisa aina seka maanantaina, tiistaina, keskiviikona ja torstaina.  :cheers: :crazy:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*jo*

no ma juon kaikki karhu itse. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*Its the end of the world as we know it and i feel fine*

hella der,

yall here dat LOEB crashed in the land down under rally. He hit a kangoroo and then went off the course in the next stage. 

Start posting more frequently people! Not just one liners. I want a damn good pun, joke, story, or trivia or dare or just a piece of your mind.

Baltic


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

hey der, hows da concert down under da bridge? just dont forget to drink one for me ei. well i got one for ya, why does Finland use double-ply toilet paper? because they have to send a copy of all paper work to the russian government!!!! lol


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

no kuinka se konsertti oli? oliko hyvaa? oliko karhu ollut hyvaa? mina haluan ollutta!! mina olen jano!! olen jano kuin kalaa!! mina haluan ralli, mutta auto ei valmis!! mina olen kirrettaa!! what am i complaining for!! i hope we get tons an tons an tons of snow tonight!!! i hate this button!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate zuchini!!!!! i hate the smell of dog crap!!!!!!!!!! i hate waiting for water to boil!!!!!!!!!!!but the girls of vixon are nice though... :jawdrop:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*kuinka te olette*

joel

taytoo vahan harjoitella sun suomen kielta. Soumaliset tytot ei tykaa kun kaytat varoa sanoa. Mutta, ei se kuulu niin pahalta. No totta kai sa et ole puhunut suomen kielta kotona kun mina. Oikeasta se kuulu aika hyvalta. Konsertti olli oikein rokkin! Ma tykasin siita paljon. Mun selka on viela vahan pain mantya, mut se parantuu pian. No kerro sinnun velille et ma olisin illoinen jos han joskus kirjoitais tahan forrumiin. Ma suutun jos han ei!!. No, en juonut yhtaan karhua mut, olisin haluanut. No heippa. Ma myos haluan paljon lunta tana yona. Teidattko sa etta heikki lunta tulee tanaan Ironwoodiin, ja han on vihainen. Jo jo han on!

Baltic Saastemoinelainenen


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry guys power has been out: State of Emergency here in the township. Been busy, not much sleep. Anywho check it out : www.patrickrichard.com very cool in car vids. 

jaskjflkasjlkfjaslkjflksajflkjsaflkjsal;jflksajfkljsalfjk=translation: Puuska Poyats and their silver tongue language


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

yup, silver tongue indeed, it tickles my ears. but this stupid computer wont let me see those vids, some security setting, bloody thing! :balls: but holly wha, we got the snow now. just the oder day it was rainin, now we got a foot a snow, but the more the merrier! an cold too. ive been listenin to the daily buck report, an wha, theres no big deer around here anymore! all dose foreigners shootin ou bucks! theyr all 120 to 180pds, with a few 200pounders here an there, notin over 8 points! the snow will make good vihicular control practice though..


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Whomever is doing the heiki luunta dance, has to stop now. I put the car in the ditch last night at work. 1.5 feet of snow, experienced mad crazy oversteer, caught traction and hit it hard. Pinned er, speedo hit 95 m.p.h., and the car pulled out...back to sliding in the snow heaven. All of this took place in about 3 sec...wish i had the camera running.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

well its sunny now, over here


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*dancin the night away*

:hal: :hal: :hal: 

yep thats me and thats the heikki lunta snow dance! I aint stoppin till TC cathces up with the UP. We have over a foot and it is comin down steady boys. No new news on the jobo situ, but older j, you might just come home some nite and find that you have a housemate that is collecting unenjoyment!!!!!! I will keep u posted. My body is almost healed from that darn accident. I am still having back problems but I believe the chiropracter is fixzin that up. Later ladies and gents. Have good time mosh pitting!!

:cheers: :cheers: 
bs


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

so when shall we have another weekend dedicated to the car? so when are we gonna get this mother rollin?


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*maybe ibe in seault ste marie*

hey guys, possibility I might be movin north. Keep yal posted. :thumbup:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

I may or may not be racing this weekend. We will see if there is enough snow in M-city and Ho-ton  :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> I may or may not be racing this weekend. We will see if there is enough snow in M-city and Ho-ton  :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


Snow is going away...it's been raining for about 36 hours.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

yea the snow situation sucks, i wish we would just get it. but we got the snow last night, an its still snowin.  hows da weder below da britch? 
wha, only a few more weeks!!!!


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*headin up*

title says it all. Big sars give me a call. Otherwise I will be sleeping on the welcome bench at the department. :cheers:


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

well it will be good to have you back in the land of snow! aka, the winter wonder land. the land that flows with milk and honey of the north, the great wilderness, the country of our fathers, the homeland, the motherland, the land that would have drunken reindeer herders if we had reindeer, the finn capital of the u.s., the land far away from tyranical rule, the land of the greatest lake, a superior lake to them all, so fresh and so clean, that sparkles with every handful, of ice and whiteness, where parties last for hours because the coming of light in the morn comes niegh, a great land, of peace, and of joy, so heres to you o grandson of thy grandfathers friend, the man that cannot be cought on snow, the second finger of five, the one who smiles without test, good luck i say to you, and may your belly be ever full with mead and beer. :cheers:


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

hey kippi poijat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

hullu_suomalainen said:


> well it will be good to have you back in the land of snow! aka, the winter wonder land. the land that flows with milk and honey of the north, the great wilderness, the country of our fathers, the homeland, the motherland, the land that would have drunken reindeer herders if we had reindeer, the finn capital of the u.s., the land far away from tyranical rule, the land of the greatest lake, a superior lake to them all, so fresh and so clean, that sparkles with every handful, of ice and whiteness, where parties last for hours because the coming of light in the morn comes niegh, a great land, of peace, and of joy, so heres to you o grandson of thy grandfathers friend, the man that cannot be cought on snow, the second finger of five, the one who smiles without test, good luck i say to you, and may your belly be ever full with mead and beer. :cheers:


yo-yo boijat.... sauna for all. (Sauna: pronounced= S-owe-na)


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

well its a sunny day but its fridgid. a sauna (aka sownah) sure would feel nice on a day like this. so hey everybody out there that says sauna wrong, your wrong an just admit it. at least just give it a try. an ill tell you one thing, you have not had a full sauna experience until you have experienced a real sauna. not just some hotel sauna that pumps out about 150 degrees, you need a good wood stove( or savu sauna stove) to heat that mother to about 220 an have an ice cold lake or pond or spring waitng outside (a big snowbank will work pretty good too) to really exercise your ballular size. but dont be afraid to have a few karhu's in there too, hey, its tradition. wait, its more than tradition, its a way of life, for the men of the north. so drink your ales and sing your songs, but always remember, if the sauna is gettin too hot for you to bare, throw some water on the rocks to cool yourself off.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

big sars 

did i forget a pair of shoes at your pad. If so, let me know. (hey that rymes)

thanks for hospitality man


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> big sars
> 
> did i forget a pair of shoes at your pad. If so, let me know. (hey that rymes)
> 
> thanks for hospitality man


Hospitality-see: keep me up all night listening to you vomit, stumble around, and the strange noises????..... :banhump:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

strange noise = score = get lucky??


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> strange noise = score = get lucky??


No, that was the fish tank.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

aaaarrrghhh! rrrrooooooaaaarrrr! :balls: this week is hell!!!


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

okay?

now it all makes sense!


----------



## race-silveR (Apr 8, 2005)

WTF? Topicci täynnä hulluja Karhua juovia suomalaisia? :cheers: Terve vaan kaikille täältä Espoosta!


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

Terve terve race-silveR. Espoosta eh, hyva kaupunki, mulla on ystava espoosta. so hows da weather over the pond?


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

check it out:

www.rallikuvat.net

soumi's running group f...hella good (looks like f-ers anyway). lots of good esky's and a red yota that's rockin.

terve r-silver


----------



## race-silveR (Apr 8, 2005)

The weather's okay now -2 celsius or smth. I'd like more snow though, makes the driving ten times more fun.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah we need more snow here too, we havnt even got any lake-effect snow letely. houghtons been gettin it though, lucky... cant wait till huge snow drifts build up, them are funnest to bust through. an speekin about drivin, whens that other seat gonna come? ill prob get a job this brake with PJ, an thatl give us some extra funding, unless i have to buy next semesters books with that money.


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

hullu_suomalainen said:


> yeah we need more snow here too, we havnt even got any lake-effect snow letely. houghtons been gettin it though, lucky... cant wait till huge snow drifts build up, them are funnest to bust through. an speekin about drivin, whens that other seat gonna come? ill prob get a job this brake with PJ, an thatl give us some extra funding, unless i have to buy next semesters books with that money.


calm down...things will work out in time...just use your money on school right now. I got it covered. Quit talkin expenses, especially on here.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*suomalaset*

hei,

terveisia talla michiganista teille suomessa. Tassa topicissa on monta suomi-americalaisa. Meilla on monto sukulaista sumessa. Tahdon veilla puhuja vahan suomen kielta. Mun kyky ei o niin hyva, mut en valita. Nyt: englaniksi

Hey s&s bros. 

I'll be up in up for the next 2 weekends after this. big S; can I stay at your pad perhaps next thursday nite? lemme know.

later,


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

hey, we should all meet at gwin an go skiing, at the gwin rails or wherever. hey mik, i gotta see some of your fancy sponsored ski equipement. then we could go and enjoy the gwin night-life. well gotta go, see ya'all later.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*where are you hiding at Iso Saaranen*

where is big J hiding out at. Can't reach him on his kanykka?
What is the deal here?


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

uuh, i dont know, he probly just had his phone off over the weekend. so hows the job situation eh.


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> where is big J hiding out at. Can't reach him on his kanykka?
> What is the deal here?


Im here...talked to you last night. Right on...take your stix little saars...we'll hit blueberry.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*yeah man*

oh yeah, I did talk to you. Must be all that yohibey I've been smokin


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

da snow is a comin, oh yea...da shtix arre going to be vaxed, ve vill go shkiing into ze shtorm. und it vill be fun. ze beer vill taste goot, und ze girlss vill like ze vay ve tviste deir nipples as ve sing to dem; porsaidin aidin omme kaikki, omme kaikki omme kaikkia, porsaidin aidin omme kaikki, omme kaikki kaikki.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*crazy talk*

   :thumbup: :fluffpol: :hal: :thumbdwn: easy there big shooter. calm down. you are an animal behind that keypad


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

well, we're all mama's little pigs!


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*riddles*

R1; If little J and big J are walking throught the forest, and a tree falls and they do not hear it, does it still make a sound.

R2; If an angry dog attacks someone, what does that mean?

R3; What is the proper way to cook perch?

R4; Does green firewood burn?


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> R1; If little J and big J are walking throught the forest, and a tree falls and they do not hear it, does it still make a sound.
> 
> R2; If an angry dog attacks someone, what does that mean?
> 
> ...


R1: no

R2:  

R3: in water with special sauce from bhurma

R4: only in the woods


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*man, you are so damn smart*

you got all of those riddles correct. You get a :thumbup: 

I am now at this current hour of the day thinking of new and improved riddles for round 2. They will be very hard, so pace yourself so you do'nt get hurt!!!


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

oh man, i didnt even get the last ones!!! an these are gonna be harder??!! aaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! heres one for ya, why do hangovers suck so much?


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

hullu_suomalainen said:


> oh man, i didnt even get the last ones!!! an these are gonna be harder??!! aaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! heres one for ya, why do hangovers suck so much?


Because you are not of age


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*ansper to dat riddler*

you should not be :cheers: in the first place. Other wise you will look like this :lame: in the back of a police interceptor. 

R1 of round 2.

What does the code word WRC world cup rally mean? Also, in what way does this relate to the angry dog. If you know the answer clearly, then do not respond.

R2

If big j caught little j behind the bottle, would big j seat him at the welcome bench?


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*UP Thread Update*

hey y'all. hows y'all du'in. Yah man


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*where is the diologue*

-I am seeing awkward dead silence (like on 40 year old virgin when the dudes are telling their exploits and the one dude starts talking about his soul and then the black dude is like why do always gotta ruin it cause we are like grownup guys and don't want to hear about crap like that: that kind of silence). I must have killed the conversing somehow. OK here is a new joke:

I was once homeless but I slept infront of a TicketMaster so nobody would know.

I can here the laughter from here! Try topping that one!!!! HA HA HA.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

its just vacation thats all.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

hey, an now we're back with the flying finns. just like good ol Paavo. speaking of which, how the winter racing going Mik? What was your sponsor again? well, being back at school sucks, royaly, but its a pretty easy semester though. oh well. well so!, the temp is finaly dropping again! :thumbup: and we finaly got some fresh snow! :thumbup: by the way, how is this guy's form? :hal: from me that now i talk same as finlander translating directly into english. crazy. the word's order is important. harder than yous(plural) think(plural). is nice day today, sun baking/roasting/frying today, nor lots clouds. now i must leave. hello hello/goodbye goodbye


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*Riddle*

What is a snake kit?

think about the derailer incident (big J)


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

well, im not sure what it is. but if i had to guess, it would be a bottle of beer, a pair of pliers, and a handy dandy puuko. cause with those, one can accomplish anything.


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

hullu_suomalainen said:


> well, im not sure what it is. but if i had to guess, it would be a bottle of beer, a pair of pliers, and a handy dandy puuko. cause with those, one can accomplish anything.


Das Boot said it all. No more need for n/f. Hullu="boot", for the rest of his life.


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

Mik, do you know of a place down there to buy XXL Swix pants. "the girls go crazy oe'r my double X-L"


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*double xl or triple xl*

Sports Rack

or 

Reliable Racing.com

or 

get a small pair and squeeze into them. :thumbup:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*girls going crazy*

Hey, the women go crazy over my pants too.

I have the issue. I keep women at bay with a ski pole when I wear the pants, otherwise i would never get anything done. I totally know the situation man. So I give you this warning, and it is my last, no more other warnings, now this is final, I will not tell you again, you are resopsible for your own actions, last time I tell you, no second chance, perhaps you get the point, but this is the last call,

women will attack you if you buy swix pants!!!!!! :hal: :hal: :cheers:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*hello bros*

-hey big J/ little J

(that rymes!)

Anyways, downstate is starting to suck. It is 40 degrees and rainy and the skiing is starting to suck! I am kindda pissed off after the 9 day racing tour up north in the promised land. Anyways, this downstate life is way too tame. I think I need to move back north were i can do more crazy shit. So if they are in need of grocery baggers or carpenters or blacksmiths let me know. Until then Cheers. I will be in Wisconsin at the end of the month doing the birkie. Then I will be in thunder bay for a week after that doing the canadian nationals. Then in march i will come up to marquette for the upstridedown fun race and I am staying at your pad for the night and we will party hard cause ski season is done for a while!!!!!!!


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> -hey big J/ little J
> 
> (that rymes!)
> 
> Anyways, downstate is starting to suck. It is 40 degrees and rainy and the skiing is starting to suck! I am kindda pissed off after the 9 day racing tour up north in the promised land. Anyways, this downstate life is way too tame. I think I need to move back north were i can do more crazy shit. So if they are in need of grocery baggers or carpenters or blacksmiths let me know. Until then Cheers. I will be in Wisconsin at the end of the month doing the birkie. Then I will be in thunder bay for a week after that doing the canadian nationals. Then in march i will come up to marquette for the upstridedown fun race and I am staying at your pad for the night and we will party hard cause ski season is done for a while!!!!!!!


right on...The cool ones are waiting. it's been warm up here too. 36 dgrees, but a lot of snow comin down. Not like good snow but the mashed patato snow. I was gonna try to clear a lake for an ice race, but now there will be slush layers....frick.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*steelers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ice race huh, 

race your car on the ice?

do you have the studded tyres?

also pittsburg steelers are awsome. I have been a fan for a long time.

just kidding. I found out who was in the Stuper Bowl last nite. :thumbup:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*pikku j*

what up little J. You have not posted in a while.

Let the rest of your bro's know what is going on, or at least tell a stupid joke or try to compose a finnish drinking song.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

ehy whats up? i havnt replied in a while cause ive been on a month long bing. no just kidding, i wish i were, but actually ive b4een just too lazy to type a few letters on the computer. even my finnish girls are starting to wonder where i am. i think ill keep them guessing. but for real, its this weather thats getting me down, its shit. useless weather. kinda like mid spring where theres not enough snow to ski, and too much snow and muck to bike, or just walk around the woods like a northern woodsman. well anyway, ive made my decision, im going to tech next year for forestry. i cant stand these lower lands anymore, but i cant immagine what its like below the bridge!with all this non-skiing action goin on, im kinda gettin a little spring fever. i cant wait to purify myself in the great expanse of the purest water on earth, superiorjarvi. also this showering buiseness is getting to me, its just not civillized like a good ol sauna. as for a drinking song, ill get back to you on that one.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*hinkersteinen*

:hal: :fluffy: :cheers:  :loser: :thumbdwn: :thumbup: I should tell little J about my rally experiance. So, I was in this long ass stage from somewhere in wisconsin to TC(aka trip home). I was going along and rallying very well behind this pointiac montana min-van!! Then I hit major slush and started to drift bad. I spun the vehicle sideways and saw my life flash before my eyes. I went into the snowbank taking out a railroad sign and narowly missing this hinkeresteiner which could have totaled by focus rs. Luckily 50$ later I was out of the ditch and finished the stage in about 9.5 hours. Needless to say, I won that damn rally!!

Look in rally magazines to figure out what a hinkersteiner is. I will definetely mess you up if you hit one. bathouse magazine is also a good reference.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

railroad sign eh, give me a damage report. an where did the 50 dollars go toward, vodka? hope you carry a shovel in your car like any yooper would. hows the snow down there anyway?


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way, Gronholm did it again in sweden! and hirvonen did alright too, considering his prblems


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*hey big saars*

:hal: -give me a call, I have some good stories for you. You will be proud of my efforts. It totally involves hot women in their 30's and a whole lot of dancing.
:hal: :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> :hal: -give me a call, I have some good stories for you. You will be proud of my efforts. It totally involves hot women in their 30's and a whole lot of dancing.
> :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal:


Mid thirties?: hope you got a good contract or job promotion.
w/o contracting anything else.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*sugar momma*

No man,

The cool part is that they got the promotions and stuff.

I want to meet someone who will work all day while i play. :thumbup:

Others might view me as a bigass loser, but I will be haveing a good time!!!


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*speeding ticket*

Hey I finally got one of those damn things. It was a hotty police officer. She invited me on a date to grand traverse county district court on or before Feb 29. Man am I lucky. She said to bring a hundred bucks. I don't know what for. Does not the girl ussually pay on the first date. That has been my experiance in the past.

Reality: I got a f****ing ticket and it F*&#ing sucks. I am mad. There is no way out either unless any of you can give me a heads up on a loophole.

44 in a 25. I thought it was 35 mph zone. She gave me a ticket for 5 over.

Still sucks. I hate tc city police from now on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*no reply people*

Damn, that was an exiting story. I thought I would get some sort of reply!!!
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

havnt been on in a while. so you finally got a ticket uh. well the only way out of one of those is to try to not get pulled over. what you gotta do is outrun them, cause if they cant catch you, they cant give you a ticket. i got pulled over by a state boy a couple weeks ago, but it was really late at night an he let me off. i was goin about 70 into south range, draftin this guy ya know(gas isnt cheap), well i could tell by the headlights so i let off the gas, but too late. (that stupid guy i was draftin, it was all his fault, an he got away, an he even had outatown plates) i saw tail lights and then he whipped around and gave me the ol light show suoraan assiin. lucky me he only told me that drivin that fast wasnt good for the current conditions. if he only knew i was goin 85 to catch up to that guy. well, the only other way to get out of a ticket would be to have a get out of jail free pass. i heard cops love monopoly, and the hard core ones will actualy let you off if you have that card!


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

hullu_suomalainen said:


> havnt been on in a while. so you finally got a ticket uh. well the only way out of one of those is to try to not get pulled over. what you gotta do is outrun them, cause if they cant catch you, they cant give you a ticket. i got pulled over by a state boy a couple weeks ago, but it was really late at night an he let me off. i was goin about 70 into south range, draftin this guy ya know(gas isnt cheap), well i could tell by the headlights so i let off the gas, but too late. (that stupid guy i was draftin, it was all his fault, an he got away, an he even had outatown plates) i saw tail lights and then he whipped around and gave me the ol light show suoraan assiin. lucky me he only told me that drivin that fast wasnt good for the current conditions. if he only knew i was goin 85 to catch up to that guy. well, the only other way to get out of a ticket would be to have a get out of jail free pass. i heard cops love monopoly, and the hard core ones will actualy let you off if you have that card!


Yeah...a pass and some doughnut holy-o's


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*ignore ticket*

What if I ignore it. Will they just forget about it.

I am tempted to try that.

Also, what happens if I take a pass at their donut holy'os. Are cops protective or will they share. 

Reason I ask is becuase i am hugry and could use breakfast right now.


----------



## S&S-Ralli (Oct 31, 2005)

mikko kilpela said:


> What if I ignore it. Will they just forget about it.
> 
> I am tempted to try that.
> 
> ...



no sharing...

Up at MGH, my g-ma just got done with heart surgery. Everything went fine.

Little saars, if you see this call my cell this afternoon.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

yea ill call you, but i gotta go appreciate art for a couple hours first. ma already gave me a call earlier. so how bout that finn hockey team, undefeated. i think theyll go all the way! i hope they do cause they gotta get a gold somehow, since their cross team was an upset, so was their jumping team, and i wont even go into the rest. what ever happened to their world class skiers anyway, besides their previous doping spree. i mean, skiing is what they do..


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*finn ski team*

It takes a while to build a program up when an entire generation, actually multi generation gets banned from the sport. Also the modern day finn is getting to be like a modern day american in that they are all about the cell phones, video games, tv, ipods, art, basketweaving, knitting, drugs, fung shwey, gay stuff like that. They no longer see the light of day unless it is through a streaming video on their cell phone.

That is prolly a little darker than reality, but you watch in 2010 in Vancouver Olympics the finns will rise and kick the crap out of the damn sweedes, damn norgies, damn mussiliino itilians, damn russions (they better) (The only russions I like are the hot tennis players); oh wait I am related to one. Actually I like everyone even, even ************'s. 

I just one the finns to kick ass once again like in the days of Juha Mieto.

Those were glory days (like the Bossman (Bruce Springstein) song)

If Al Gore would have become pres, Bruce would have changed the words to Al Gore days instead of Glory Days.

Thank god that did not happen.

I am holding out on that damn ticket. I am playing hard to get. We will see if she likes it.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*g-ma*

I though you were refering to your mom in some gansta-terminology way.

Then I realized that it stood for grand mother


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

yea i want the glory days for the finn skiers to return too, after all they are the ones that invented the idea of skiing anyway. i dont much mind the other scandanavians countries winning, just so that finnish blood is above them on the podium. but its the communists and the fascists that i dont like winning. oh well, thats true about this bach of finns being banned, but they still got rally racing. 
and oh yea, id better not make fun of the turbin wearing people if i were you, cause you might just get your head cut off. after all, they are a religion of peace. :bs:


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*cougers*

I found out the term for older women in chasing younger guys.

They are called cougers.

Any couger sitings, watch out for cougers!!!!!

I thought they shut this thing down. but they just revamped the images.

Later dudes. I will be in knuckville all next week racin my ass off.


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

yea cougars man, that'd work. yah you gotta whatch out for dos cats i tell ya. dem older ones, wha.


----------



## mikko kilpela (Nov 2, 2005)

*Canada eh, eh, eh,*

:newbie: nice!!!
EH to All


that is all I will say about that place except for a few items shown in the attached list below which slightly displeasure my taste about the quality of life in te province of ontario which is part of the greater central region of the great nation which was born from two nations which are france and england which evolved from the roman empire which was around for a long time which evolved from roman meal. Man that sandwich was good. Oh yeah ehthe complaint list eh;

1) eh, you must buy eh, bags eh, at the grocery store eh, and pay for them eh!!!!
2) you must pay eh, for your bags eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3) you eh, must bag your own groceries eh!!!
4) canadians eh say eh more eh than americans eat food!!!!!!!
5) candadian gas eh, is eh fricken eh expensive eh eh eh!!!!
6) Canadian women eh at the clubs eh were not eh responsive eh!!
7) The couger is all but exitict in Canada eh!!!
:loser:  :topic: :lame: :woowoo: :givebeer: :givebeer: :wtf: :showpics:


----------



## hullu_suomalainen (Nov 1, 2005)

yea, thats canada for ya. i bet they only speak french in places too eh. well if anyone who knew english, but refused to speak it, and they spoke only french (of all languages) id be sure to give them "one for" in the old language, if you get my meanin. but anyway, spring break sucked, really really badly. everybody else had school, so it was extremely boring. and to top it off im getting sick!!!!!


----------

